# New to OBA area looking for dive sites



## bad habitz (May 13, 2015)

We bought a place last year in OB. Going to do some diving and lionfish hunting this summer. Anyone want to share some sites that may be holding some lionfish?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Alabama has a great artificial reef program....just google AL PUBLIC REEFS. You should have all the numbers you could ever want!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Post this in the spear fishing section. You'll get more responses


----------



## bad habitz (May 13, 2015)

Yea thanks guys! I have found the interactive map and the spearfishing section since I posted this. Thanks again.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

*Lionfish*

I too shoot lionfish. I have boat, let's dive together. [email protected]


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

Just follow me around. Apparently everywhere I fish is a GREAT dive site.


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

You can find of the Alabama and Florida public reef sites here: http://lionfishmap.org/Map.php

You can also report lionfish and see reports that others have made on this site.


----------

